# Another great Waterfowl Season for Run-N-Gun & NEW LODGE!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Another waterfowl season is in the books for us, minus storing all the gear until next year. First off we want to thank all of our customers for another great season. Without you, none of this would be possible. It's only been a couple weeks and we're already game planning how to improve for next year. We're going to try and keep water on a handful of ponds throughout the entire year to maximize aquatic vegetation growth. This isn't the cheapest way to produce duck food given the hot & dry summer months, but we feel it will help out tremendously during the later months of season. In fact, we're already pumping water in preparation for the summer and next season. As always we'll be planting even more acreage than the previous year and we're getting better at fine tuning when/where/how to protect each pond to maximize its potential. Single wire electric fence keeps the cows out, but you better up your game if you want to keep the deer and hogs out, lesson learned the hard way this year. The equation is constantly changing as Mother Nature is always throwing something different at us. We might not be the oldest group on the Texas Prairie, but you'll be hard pressed to find anyone else that works as hard as we do to produce for our clients. We have no offseason! Sure we're about to start training dogs and fishing again, but we do pond work every month of the year. Every year since starting the waterfowl division, our harvest numbers have increased. It's our goal to make sure they continue to increase and to improve every aspect of the experience. We'd be willing to put our harvest numbers up against anyone's on the prairie as far as average birds harvested per hunt. Our numbers from this season are below. They are not fudged at all and include a couple 0's, 2's and sub 10 bird hunts. But those are very few and far between as less than a dozen hunts did not hit the 15 bird mark. 

2,361 birds harvested
112 hunts
21.1 bird average per hunt

Food, resting, rotating, scouting, food and more scouting are the keys to how we manage our properties and produce the way we do. 

It's crazy to think that season just ended, but it'll be upon us again before you know it. We have a few November weekends still available for next year, but they won't last long. 

Waterfowl Pricing
DUCK
$300 per person for 3ppl
$275 per person for 4ppl
$250 per person for 5ppl
$225 per person for 6ppl
GOOSE 
$225 per person 6-8ppl

Lodging is also available in our brand new place on the water. 
$150 per person per night with meals
$75 per person per night without meals 

Here are just a handful of our favorite pictures from mid-Nov on. Hope everyone had a great season and is ready to wet a line!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

I've already had a handful of people contact me regarding Ecaller hunts. We ran a couple of them and decided to call it a season unless something drastic changes. The entire roost would come at once and we'd get one or two volleys at them and that'd be it. Unless we see that changing, we're done for this season and turning our focus to getting properties ready for next season, kennels touched up for dog training and ready to get back on the water fishing.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Hope everyone is enjoying the offseason so far. We just finished finalizing millet order and pit blinds for next year. Looks like we'll be planting just over 400 acres next year for the ducks and sinking in 4-20ft pit blinds as well. Also were able to pump water and top off retention ponds on the properties that have them with the rain over the last couple of days. Now the rain can hold off for a little while and warmer temps would be great so all the farmers in our area can get to planting.


----------

